# Better...300ZX or R32 GTR



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

I just came across a gorgeous picture of a blue R32 and a gold 300ZX, and it got me to thinking: which is the more capable car? They're both turbocharged 6 cylinders, but does the R32's AWD give it that much of an advantage? I know that the ZX was a heavy car, but so is the GTR.

Has anybody here had a chance to drive both at some point? If so, on a road course, would there be that big of a difference in lap time between the two? Just wondering...


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hmmm...

No competition really!
I've driven both cars and i was appauled with the handling of the 300ZX Twin Turbo, tail end happy and hard to bring back in line once she's kicked out cause it's so light in the rear. Tweaked up though, they can pull some serious G's on the take off, but you'll never experience a thrill like a GT-R... Red Lining the thing and dumping the clutch!! Fantastic...
When you drive a GT-R, you KNOW you're into something a bit special... That Inline 6 Cylinder motor takes far more abuse than the V6 of the Z.

There's my contribution, but i think the Skyline is the one to get, you can get a ZX from anywhere.
I can email you a Video of a Skyline Running against a ZX TT that was highly mod'ed... To be fair, the ZX runs a 12sec 1/4 mile, but the Skyline leaves him on the take off like you wouldn't believe and runs a 10sec drag... 
Superb stuff.


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

wel my friends 93 300zx TT 2 seater, weighs 3400lbs, full tanks of gas, and NO driver, so 3550++, w/ a driver, and according to Motorex/RBMotoring the R32 GTR weighs 3200lbs + a driver,and gas, + its AWD, but I dunno, who would win, depends on drivers, I guess?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

The skyline is a fantastic car and even tho the Z is a great car also its no comp for the skyline...the skyline engine was built to handle more and be better then the Z VQ i like them both but in the long run the skyline is built to endure the harsh pushing especially when it comes to redlining i love it


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

the skyline is much easier to mod and can pull 12's standard. the 300zx barely pulls 13's and is much harder to mod because its enigne being a V6 TT theres less space in the engine bay.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

The 300 ZX TT is 3 liters .

The R32 GT-R is 2.6 liters.


On paper the 300ZX makes more power. On paper the GT-R makes less power.

The 300ZX is much more of a luxury tourer . The GT-R is a race car for the street. Its not really a "sports car" in lots of peoples senses of a sports cars. Its not a luxury tourer. It doesnt even have things like cruise control , leather .

A fast , light tuned 300ZX is a fun car. A fast , light tuned GT-R is a fun car.

I have driven several 300ZX's . The VG30 is a strong motor. The RB26 is a strong motor.

The GT-R has all wheel drive and an 8,000 rpm rev limiter. In real life - we just dynoed a GT-R today - intake , ehxaust , downpipe - 0.85 bar of boost - made 335 rwhp. 1.25 bar of boost on pump 376 rwhp. Not too bad on piss water 91 octane.It will run 1/4's in the mid to low 12's with a good driver.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

tyndago said:


> The 300 ZX TT is 3 liters .
> 
> The GT-R has all wheel drive and an 8,000 rpm rev limiter. In real life - we just dynoed a GT-R today - intake , ehxaust , downpipe - 0.85 bar of boost - made 335 rwhp. 1.25 bar of boost on pump 376 rwhp. Not too bad on piss water 91 octane.It will run 1/4's in the mid to low 12's with a good driver.


isn't 1.25 bar on the stock turbos a bit much to run all the time? i was under the impression that the limit is about 1.1 bar if you want your turbos to live any kind of long healthy life.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

They have a finite life near there.... anything above .... well shit... anywhere.

The guy is aware of this. He just wants to try it like this first before he goes to upgrade turbos.


----------



## thoguy (Apr 29, 2004)

*Z32 300zx TT or Skyline GTST R33*

Hi guys, I am going to buy another car in about 2-3 months time. I am wondering which one I should buy a 300ZX TT or Skyline GTST R33. I know in the US Skylines are very rare but here in Australia they are very common (more common than 300zx). You can get R33 GTST Skyline for the cost of a Honda Accord or BMW 318i with the same year. I can get a 1994-95 R33 GTST Skyline or 1990-92 300zx TT for around AU$14,000 (US$10,000). I don't know which one is better. I like the shape of 300zx and the cabin looks stunning. Skyline has such a good tail but the cabin looks cheap and bad. Which one is faster. Skyline speedo only shows 180km/h while 300zx speedo shows 260km/h.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

TuxedoCartman said:


> I just came across a gorgeous picture of a blue R32 and a gold 300ZX, and it got me to thinking: which is the more capable car? They're both turbocharged 6 cylinders, but does the R32's AWD give it that much of an advantage? I know that the ZX was a heavy car, but so is the GTR.
> 
> Has anybody here had a chance to drive both at some point? If so, on a road course, would there be that big of a difference in lap time between the two? Just wondering...


Whats better a blond or a brunette?


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

brunette


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

how about put both together.
Blrunette


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

haha I thought a brunette was a blonde doing a handstand?(j/k)
R32


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rb26dett= inline 6. vg30dett=v6. rb26 seems to be easier to mod...much less of a pain than the vg in the 300z...just not any room in there!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

but on the other if you are in the states the VG is alot cheaper to mod than an RB.Not to mention finding a mechanic to work on a VG is alot easier than finding one for an RB(for those of you who need one)Also the cost of replacement is another thing to consider.But if we are talking straight performance the R32 for sure.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

TuxedoCartman said:


> I just came across a gorgeous picture of a blue R32 and a gold 300ZX, and it got me to thinking: which is the more capable car? They're both turbocharged 6 cylinders, but does the R32's AWD give it that much of an advantage? I know that the ZX was a heavy car, but so is the GTR.
> 
> Has anybody here had a chance to drive both at some point? If so, on a road course, would there be that big of a difference in lap time between the two? Just wondering...


I have driven both, I own a 575 rwhp Z32 and I say the GT-R will eat a Z32 for a snack. The Z32 just can't use its power.

Mike


----------



## Kharne (Jul 14, 2003)

Comparing engine strengths is difficult. The most powerful Skyline built in Japan actually uses the VG30DETT engine, so a straight comparison of two very different engines won't suffice. The RB is easier to work on (space wise), but harder to find an expert on. Given the cost of importing a Skyline, you could buy a 300zx TT in excellent condition and have $20k+ to use for mods, which will makes for one powerful Z. Money-wise, a Z is a better purchase. The Z is a touring/track car, not a drag car. It's anti-squat suspension provides for massive wheel hop on the strip. It was built for drag and acts as such. It's hard to get a Z into low 1/4 times because of the suspension, but the trap speeds will consistently be high. In the end, the Skyline is boatloads more expensive to buy, mod, and fix because it's an import. Both cars have very different functions. It's wrong to compare a track car to one that excels at drag.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Kharne said:


> Comparing engine strengths is difficult. The most powerful Skyline built in Japan actually uses the VG30DETT engine, so a straight comparison of two very different engines won't suffice.
> 
> The Z is a touring/track car, not a drag car. It's anti-squat suspension provides for massive wheel hop on the strip. It was built for drag and acts as such. It's hard to get a Z into low 1/4 times because of the suspension, but the trap speeds will consistently be high. In the end, the Skyline is boatloads more expensive to buy, mod, and fix because it's an import. Both cars have very different functions. It's wrong to compare a track car to one that excels at drag.


What shop built the MOST powerful Skyline with a VG? Several shops have 1400 hp RB's and OS Giken built a RB30 with twin T88's that made 1600. The most I have seen out of a VG is 1200. Both are very strong engines when built properly. 

The GT-R was built to dominate Group A circuit (track) racing in the 1990's which it did until it was banned. The 300ZX was designed at the same time and shares the exact same suspension design. In fact many of the rear suspension parts directly interchange. The only reason that the GT-R is better at drag racing it the 4wd system, but it was only made 4wd because in Group A it was limited to a 10" rim. To get maximum traction and life of the tires, the only choice is 4wd.

I have extensively driven both cars and there is little comparison. The GT-R is the better car all the way around, basically it is a 300ZX times ten. In Japan almost no one cares about the Z the way they do about the GT-R. Look at the used value of the cars. In the US for 99.5% of the enthusiasts, they should buy the Z. If you want the absolute best and have a lot of patience, then the GT-R is the only choice.


----------



## ///Matthew (Aug 3, 2003)

The wheel hop on the 300ZX can be elimated for about $100 with sub-frame spacers.


----------



## AUSRUBIN (Apr 12, 2004)

But is'ent there a 300ZX drag car that does 7's with the VG30? I saw it in a mag once it's in america...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

///Matthew said:


> The wheel hop on the 300ZX can be elimated for about $100 with sub-frame spacers.


That only reduces it by about 50-60%

Mike


----------

